# Bike shoes without cleats?



## WJC1981 (7 Jun 2020)

Hi all,

Im in the UK and am looking for some help.

Can anyone reccomend or give me some ideas of road shoes that dont have cleats.

Its not that I dont like them or cant use them but Ive had two ankle replacements and my foot cant stay in that position for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2020)

Just get some stiff soled walking shoes. You can‘t use road shoes without cleats, the soles are slick and you can‘t grip the pedal


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2020)

They all come without cleats but you'll mess up their sole if you don't fit them. If you want to get a good stiff soled shoe I would suggest the mtb type (maybe Specialized BG MTB Sport, they look like road shoes). With a mtb shoe you won't mess up the sole if you don't fit their recessed cleats.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jun 2020)

what about mtb/touring style shoes with the rubber cover for the cleats left in ?
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/mountain-bike-shoes-st-100-id_8512376.html


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2020)

cyberknight said:


> what about mtb/touring style shoes with the rubber cover for the cleats left in ?
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/mountain-bike-shoes-st-100-id_8512376.html
> View attachment 528199


I found that hydraulic action sent water up the screw threads and made my foot wet. The ones with cutaway covers may be better.

If your pedals are big, you don't even need particularly stiff soles IMO. Skateboarding shoes are good.


----------



## further (7 Jun 2020)

https://quoc.cc
I have a pair of the fixie shoes, love them


----------



## Twilkes (7 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> If your pedals are big, you don't even need particularly stiff soles IMO. Skateboarding shoes are good.



Yep, I use some indoor football boots, textured soles to grip, narrow and tight lacing to keep them snug on my feet. No problems slipping off the pedals, and I can push over and pull back on the pedals the same as with cleats.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2020)

Any normal shoe / trainer if not using clipless pedals and cleats


----------



## Profpointy (7 Jun 2020)

I'd suggest a heavy pair of traditional country brogues. I'm being serious by the way. Normal trainers have fairly soft soles, so aren't that great cycling but a good pair of the heavier Northampton made shoes have stiff soles, ideally commando, or at least Dainite are pretty good for
non-cleated cycling.


----------



## Mark pallister (7 Jun 2020)

Five tens


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jun 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Five tens


= 50

What do I win?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2020)

£260 for those or £40 for a set of Hi-tec walking boots I know which I would go for


----------



## upandover (7 Jun 2020)

I currently use my mountain biking SPD cycling shoes without cleats. They're still much more efficient than other stiff soled shoes I have. Sometimes I wear them all day in the office too or around the beach. Reasonable for walking in.

I do sometimes ride in waterproof walking boots in awful weather as someone says, but they are both heavy and not as good.


----------



## carlton88 (7 Jun 2020)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/arturo-non-cleat-cycling-shoes.225772/#post-5015329


----------



## Mark pallister (8 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> £260 for those or £40 for a set of Hi-tec walking boots I know which I would go for


Me too if you want them to list more than a week


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

upandover said:


> I currently use my mountain biking SPD cycling shoes without cleats. They're still much more efficient than other stiff soled shoes I have. Sometimes I wear them all day in the office too or around the beach. Reasonable for walking in.
> 
> I do sometimes ride in waterproof walking boots in awful weather as someone says, but they are both heavy and not as good.



Thats what I used to do when I was on clips and straps, Shimano spd shoes and left the cover on the cleat recess.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> If your pedals are big, you don't even need particularly stiff soles IMO. Skateboarding shoes are good.



I've been using skate shoes for the couple of years. Cheap, comfy and the sole is pretty stiff, with the added bonus of thick side protection for my ankles for when I inevitably roll over on them while walking.


----------



## quickhit9810 (2 Jun 2021)

WJC1981 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im in the UK and am looking for some help.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRM (2 Jun 2021)

I think a year later the OP will have bought and Worn out a pair of shoes, plus they were so bothered they never came back


----------



## avalon (3 Jun 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I'd suggest a heavy pair of traditional country brogues. I'm being serious by the way. Normal trainers have fairly soft soles, so aren't that great cycling but a good pair of the heavier Northampton made shoes have stiff soles, ideally commando, or at least Dainite are pretty good for
> non-cleated cycling.


In the days of toe clips it was common to see people wearing this style of shoe for cycling as they were a good fit on narrow pedals an fitted the shape of the clip. There was also the advantage, for many, of being able to ride to work in them and not having to get changed.


----------



## icowden (3 Jun 2021)

avalon said:


> In the days of toe clips it was common to see people wearing this style of shoe for cycling as they were a good fit on narrow pedals an fitted the shape of the clip. There was also the advantage, for many, of being able to ride to work in them and not having to get changed.


Indeed. My late father always wore his brogues on the bike when travelling to work (he was the deputy head).


----------



## Donger (4 Jun 2021)

Twilkes said:


> Yep, I use some indoor football boots, textured soles to grip, narrow and tight lacing to keep them snug on my feet. No problems slipping off the pedals, and I can push over and pull back on the pedals the same as with cleats.


Same here. This also has the advantage of allowing standard overshoes to fit. I've been unable to find them in size 14 for the last couple of years, so use Skechers trainers with grippy soles in dry weather, and my old astroturf football trainers with overshoes in the wet.


----------



## yo vanilla (4 Jun 2021)

Twilkes said:


> Yep, I use some indoor football boots, textured soles to grip, narrow and tight lacing to keep them snug on my feet. No problems slipping off the pedals, and I can push over and pull back on the pedals the same as with cleats.



That's an interesting idea. I've got a few pairs, I think I'll give it a try.


----------

